
Review: How Laws of Physics Govern Growth in Business and in Cities - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/26/business/dealbook/geoffrey-west-scale-the-universal-laws-of-growth-innovation-sustainability.html
======
dredmorbius
This strikes me as closely related to a current article on "Startup Physics".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17333081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17333081)

